# Do you loan your tools?



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Yes, I loan tools. 

Until I don't get them back, or I don't get a thank you, or they come back damaged without an offer to have them replaced/repaired. 

Then I don't load them to that person again.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm not crazy about loaning out any of my tools but I do to the kids. My biggest issue is remembering who borrowed a certain tool when I go to use it and can't find it.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I have learned my lessons the hard way.
Loaned my saber saw to a good friend, it broke so he returned it. What can you say to a good friend.

Loaned my belt sander to a BIL. He gave it back when we were there to visit and said it did a great job and showed me the 8x8 (12') beam he had ground down to ax handle size. It died 2 weeks later, gears gave out.

My FIL asked if he could borrow my chain saw for a friend. The friend worked for the town maintenance crew so of course knew how to run a saw. I included a small tank of mixed gas and a bottle of chain oil and instructed my FIL. Week later I got the saw back and the chain was hanging 2" below the bar and not a drop of bar oil had been used.

Loaned a neighbor my PVC pipe cutter, similar to a metal pipe cutter. He stopped by and told me he dropped it down into a wall cavity and could not retrieve it. No offer to replace it so I dropped the subject, just @20 and that neighbor got crossed off of my list.

Need I go on?
Needless to say, I no longer loan anything except to qualified relatives, the ones who will fix it if they break it.

Bud


----------



## LS-6 (Nov 26, 2019)

Not anymore. Too many times I had to chase them down after I was promised they would bring them back as soon as they were done using them and sometimes they were damaged when I finally got them back. Cords mangled with insulation cut or part of the tool broken but still operable. Then I'd ask how did this happen, the reply was I don't know.
Unfortunately that's what you get when doing a favor. :sad:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

PS, I now keep a clipboard in my shop with a form on it where I can fill in the name of whichever relative is borrowing something, what it is, and date. And I fill it in while they watch. If it doesn't come back I just show them the list.

Bud


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

You reminded me that I loaned out my engine crane about 5 years ago. I wonder if he is still alive.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

I know of only two people I would lend my tools to. And the only reason is I know how they treat their own tools and how much they mean to them. I have also borrowed tools from them so they trust me.


Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

If it is an expensive tool, or a machine operated tool. (snowblower, lawnmower, power tool, etc...) I tell them that it cost a lot of money. And like @Bud9501, I have them sign it out, and tell them I expect it back in working order. I also tell them to let me know if they have any problems, and if I find problems with it when I go to use it. We will have a chat. 

If it is a Ridgid tool that I have registered so that it has an LSA, I am a bit more forgiving. 

I have a lot of tools, and a lot of duplicates. When my wife asks why I need five 10mm wrenches of different types, I tell her I can use 1 in my left hand, 1 in my right, 1 in my left foot, 1 in my right, and if needed, 1 in my.....

So if I lose a 10mm wrench, I am not worried, there is always a sale coming up....

If my wife helps "tidy up" and I can't find things, I get to buy what I can't find, and she still tries and tidy up. And she complains that I have 4 drill-drivers. Gen3, Gen4, Gen4 Brushless and Gen5. Some of them are bare tools though. Unless I can get a better battery.

Am I evil or what?


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Re: I loaned an expensive tool, they returned it broken!
There were cases about this on People's Court, and the ruling has always been: The tool borrower MUST return the tool in the same condition, otherwise he is financially responsible - repair it or replace it.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Only people I trust with my tools are my dad and me. And I’m not too sure about him at all.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

"Hamlet" "Neither a borrower nor a lender be" it was said about money but applies to tools as well.

Bud


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I seem to have much better luck than most here. Yes, I will lend my tools. Not to anyone, but to close friends who I know know what they are doing. Never had a problem yet. More than once I've tools returned with new blades. Two years ago a good friend asked to borrow my tile saw. I was a little nervous since I had a tile job coming up soon, but he promised to return it promptly. I didn't realize it, but the water lines had all become brittle and cracked. It was returned with them all replaced saving me time on my job. Some of my more specialized tools I'm just happy to see used.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Mort said:


> Only people I trust with my tools are my dad and me. And I’m not too sure about him at all.


That's what my Dad said about me.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I could count on one hand the number of people to whom I would loan a tool. These are people I have seen actually demonstrate the proper respect for tools.

When I borrow a tool, it is returned in the same or better condition than I received it.

Before I bought my truck, whenever I needed to haul something, I would borrow my best friend's truck. Every time he got that truck back, it was washed and had a full tank of gas, no matter how much it had in the tank when I borrowed it.

For me this is simply common courtesy and also demonstrates one's appreciation for the loan.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

I used to, but now, NEVER


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

A friend once told me, if you evre lend something, never expect it back, or don't lend it out



Bud9051 said:


> "Hamlet" "Neither a borrower nor a lender be" it was said about money but applies to tools as well.
> 
> Bud


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

LanterDan said:


> I seem to have much better luck than most here. Yes, I will lend my tools. Not to anyone, but to close friends who I know know what they are doing. Never had a problem yet. More than once I've tools returned with new blades. Two years ago a good friend asked to borrow my tile saw. I was a little nervous since I had a tile job coming up soon, but he promised to return it promptly. I didn't realize it, but the water lines had all become brittle and cracked. It was returned with them all replaced saving me time on my job. Some of my more specialized tools I'm just happy to see used.


I guess I'm very lucky also.....I'm with LANTERN.

Gosh...all my tools come back better then I lent them...or at least equivalent.

My tile saw comes back immaculate with a new unopended good blade.
My Dewalt planner comes back with two unopened replacement blades.
My hand tools come back promptly.
Just loaned my Bulldog and Harvey bought a new 1/2 bit with it.
One time, maybe, I loaned my good tight web fine broom to a friend for water cleanup, and the construction party accidentally "stole" it. But my friend promply replaced it but with a rough sweep broom...I'm sure not realizing the difference.....No problem really.

Every once in a while I've had to borrow something...and I'm religious in returning in good condition.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I do to my kids, because they will belong to them one day anyway.


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

NEVER! I purchased my tools, so can they. And I Never ask to Borrow a tool. If I need one, I purchase it. I don't care if it is for a one time use. I also never rent tools, except for something like a backhoe or a trackhoe, something on that level.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I very seldom ask to borrow something from a neighbor, but when I do, I always return it as soon as I am done with it. And I return it in better shape than I got it. 
Like others have mentioned, I fill the tank with gas. 
If I get it dirty, I wash it. 
If it has windows, I always clean them. I am somewhat of a fanatic about clean windows. 

When I lend something out, I ask them if they have used one before, if not, I explain them how to use it. If they say they have, I ask them to explain it to me. 

Depending on how expensive or dangerous the tool is, I may have them sign a waiver. 

Regardless, if it is a power tool, I have them sign something stating when they borrowed, what they borrowed and stating what happens if anything breaks. If they don't sign, they don't get. I may not do this for everyone, but I always do it for one of my brothers. I learned the hard way when he borrowed my hand planer and nicked the blade. And didn't tell me. The bastard.

Like Andy, I would rather buy a tool than rent it. It may be an HF cheap tool, or a pawn shop tool, or a CL find. But I have been known to rent as well. Only because my wife won't let me by skid steer or mini tractor. the big witch, er I mean big meanie:biggrin2:


----------



## Andrew77 (Jun 15, 2020)

It depends on what kind of friend you have.....


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've not loaned a tool to anyone other than our kids because the one i loaned to an acquaintance 50 years ago is still -- _At Large_.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

I'm happy to lend tools, as some kinda collateral is left. either 2 of the below

* 200% of the replacement value of the tool
* Pink slip to car
* Pink slip to bike
* Passport & Drivers License
* Pin Number to CC
* First Born

Plus $100 teaching to proper handling and use of tool
Plus Contract, signed by a notary as to above is all legal in my state

More often than not the person goes and buy's there own tool


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Having the first born as collateral could backfire, I know there are some out there that the parents would be reluctant to retrieve.


----------



## firebob (May 26, 2020)

I don't loan tools, but I have a lot of time to come over and help you with your projects. There are a few things to me coming over and helping.


I'm helping and that means someone there also needs to be actively involved at all times.

I'm not going to half way do something. It's getting done right or I'm heading home.
I don't do HVAC or anything gas.




I don't want your first born. It takes to long to train them the right way to act.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

hahahaa



mark sr said:


> Having the first born as collateral could backfire, I know there are some out there that the parents would be reluctant to retrieve.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

nice !



firebob said:


> I don't loan tools, but I have a lot of time to come over and help you with your projects.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

These stickers have been in my tool chest since about 1973


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

firebob said:


> I'm not going to half way do something. It's getting done right or I'm heading home.
> I don't do HVAC or anything gas.


Is that Mike Holmes...? :wink2:


----------



## firebob (May 26, 2020)

Drachenfire said:


> Is that Mike Holmes...? :wink2:



No just my way of helping the people around me.


----------



## 660catman (Aug 25, 2019)

It’s been so long I probably put this on back in ‘77 or ‘78.
Not that I bought a lot of Snap-on tools as I couldn’t afford it just out of school. I still have all my air tools from back then. My FP 1/2” impact gun is still going strong. National Detroit DA sander, ND jitterbug sander, Hutchins Hustler in-line and orbital sanders. CP air chisel. My classic is my Devilbiss JGA502 paint gun. 











Retired guy from Southern Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Should be posted in every workshop.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Nov 17, 2016)

My neighbor frequently asks to borrow my tools. I guess he's pretty comfortable doing it as he recently asked to borrow my car.


----------



## overlandflyer (Mar 6, 2020)

use?, yes... loan?, lol...


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

overlandflyer said:


> use?, yes... loan?, lol...



As a kid in the 50's i built a nut cracker using a similar machine. It has a skip tooth on the pinion to adjust for nut batch size. Pretty neat, quick acting and I'd like to build another so can i borrow yours?:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

I loan out tools. I have even given some away. This gives me an excuse to replace with new and improved....


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have always been honored that I am one of very few people my FiL trusts to borrow his tools. He knows he will get them back in the same or better condition and they will be put back right where they were in his shop.

I think this stemmed from a time a number of years ago when our car was in the shop for an engine replacement and he loaned us his for a couple of weeks (he had his truck to use in the meantime).

During the time we had it, the heater core went out. It was nothing we did, it just started leaking as they are prone to do. I had it replaced at my own expense. I told him about the repair and refused to take any money for it.

Before I took the car back to him, I detailed it inside and out. The car practically looked show room ready.

It is a four-hour drive to his house, so just before getting there I ran the car through the car wash to get the road dust off and topped up the fuel.

He was impressed and very appreciative of how well I took care of his car and the condition in which it was returned. 

Today, he loans me anything he has without hesitation. In some cases, he outright gives me tools as he is no longer able to work with them. He has repeatedly told me he gives them to me because he knows I appreciate and will take care of them.


----------



## amethbrilliant (6 mo ago)

No, not anymore. I don’t want to have anything with banks and other financial institutions. It’s much more convenient to save money and buy what you need than to enter this loan abyss. 
There is too much to consider, and you will definitely pay the bank a lot of money for this loan. So, it’s cheaper to save money and buy the tool for cash. It’s better to know more about investments on youngandthrifty.ca and make your first moves in that direction. It will help you have additional income that would allow you to buy more expensive tools without borrowing money.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

@amethbrilliant what does your post have to do with loaning tools? Or are you just spamming.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

LOL He messed up his translation of the word loan.

Bud


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Pretty much the only time I loan my tools is when I am also loaning myself to do the work. LOL. But there are probably 1 or 2 people for whom I will make an exception and loan tools. But that's it.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I have a lot of tools. What can I say, I like pretty shiny things and powered things. And things that do their job well which helps me do MY jobs better. Being a DIYer, I try less expensive options first and then see what works best. And then I buy the best that I can afford. 

For example, I do all my own plumbing, so I learned to sweat copper joints. I started with propane and then I learned about MAPP gas so I switched to that. Then I saw a plumber using a MAPP torch that was connected to bottle by a hose so again I switched. I still have the old torch head so now I have both. 

Then, when PEX came out I dabbled in that. I used stainless steel pinch rings and they worked great. Then I read about other methods, stretch to fit, copper crimp, and others. I was online at Supply House dot com and they had a sale on Milwaukee's copper crimp ring tool so I bought that. It was a lot faster, never leaked and more convenient. I still had the Pinch tools for smaller jobs as well. 

same goes for woodworking tools. I have a hand held miter saw. From a simple plastic one, to a complex metal one. They work great for small jobs but not for larger jobs. So, when we bought our new house, where we were putting in wood floors among other things, I bought a sliding compound miter saw. 

Also, I am a sucker for all those holiday deals that Big Orange and Big Blue have. Especially the ones that include driver bits. Because I always lose them. And I collect different versions of sockets and open and closed wrenches as well as ratcheting versions of them. My wife asks why I have 4 of each of them. I tell her one for my left hand, right hand, left foot, right, well you get the idea. 

So, I have a lot of tools, and my wife would say excess tools that I can lend out. It all depends on who is asking, what they want to do, and how much I trust them. I am not going to lend my 12" sliding miter saw to a guy who just moved in next door, but I might let them use my hand held steel one. Or, I might help them with their project and use the sliding miter saw. 

Since I have so many wrenches, I probably would lend them as long as I have more than 2. 

It just depends on how we interact when we meet.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> So, I have a lot of tools, and my wife would say excess tools that I can lend out.


My wife used to say the same thing.
That is until I started talking about duplicate kitchen gadgets and small appliances. I mean how many egg beaters, paring knives, can openers do you need ? Sets of silverware, dishes, pots & pans, etc?
How would she like me to start lending out her kitchen stuff ?
She eventually realized that ”her tools” and my tools are justified by similar reasons.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I loan tools to my son with the belief that I will never see them again. Just last night I mentioned to him that I have 2 nail guns but I used to have at least 16. He said he probably borrowed them, f*****d them up and threw them away. So what, he is family and I have broken a lot of his stuff, too. I usually buy before borrowing. That is why I have a Bobcat, backhoe, tractors, etc. sitting in my buildings and seldom seeing any use. I like to look at my tools even if I have no work to do. Some of my best friends are tools.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

As long as she is putting those things to good use don't complain... and eat up!



Oso954 said:


> My wife used to say the same thing.
> That is until I started talking about duplicate kitchen gadgets and small appliances. I mean how many egg beaters, paring knives, can openers do you need ? Sets of silverware, dishes, pots & pans, etc?
> How would she like me to start lending out her kitchen stuff ?
> She eventually realized that ”her tools” and my tools are justified by similar reasons.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Another reason not to loan your tools... many of us are pretty good at losing them all by ourselves!


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Oso954 said:


> My wife used to say the same thing.
> That is until I started talking about duplicate kitchen gadgets and small appliances. I mean how many egg beaters, paring knives, can openers do you need ? Sets of silverware, dishes, pots & pans, etc?
> She eventually realized that ”her tools” and my tools are justified by similar reasons.


Ummm, I can't use that excuse. The kitchen is my domain as well. And yes, I have "duplicates" as well. Although they really aren't duplicates. 

I have the following knives (All are Wusthof Classic unless otherwise indicated and are over 30 years old and very sharp): 

3", 4" and a 2 1/2" birds beak paring knives
8" Chef's
6" sandwich
8" Serrated Bread
10" Granton Slicer
8" Santoku Chefs Henckels
4 - 6" Thin Steak
4- 5" Thick Steak Smith & Dodge
6" Cheese (with non-stick)
10" Steel
even though they may be called a certain type of knife, like a paring knife, they can be used for a different purpose. Since my steak knives are not serrated, I can keep them very sharp and I use them to dice up sliced ham. 

As for gadgets, I don't think I have any gadget that does only one thing. (Except for my fire extinguisher) Pretty much anything can be used for more than one purpose other than it's original purpose. A hard boiled egg slicer also works great for slicing mushrooms, strawberries and other similar things. A cocktail ice crusher also makes crushed ice for oysters on a half shell. A sharpening steel or meat mallet can break down large chunks of frozen ice. 

I have 2 of each size fry pans. 1 set in non-stick, one in stainless. I like the non-stick for eggs, pancakes, grilled cheese, etc.. The stainless pans are for sauteing foods and building up flavor. When you saute' a chicken breast in non-stick, it doesn't leave much behind in the pan, When you do it in Stainless, there is some stuff (Fond) left behind that you can build a sauce with.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

raylo32 said:


> Another reason not to loan your tools... many of us are pretty good at losing them all by ourselves!


Well, that gives us a chance to buy newer, better, tools. Doesn't it?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

ktownskier said:


> Well, that gives us a chance to buy newer, better, tools. Doesn't it?


Buying that new and better replacement is often the best way of finding the lost tool.
It often shows up about a week later.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

No , i've pretty much got er all noed up but thanks for the reminder ..


----------



## Jasminium (7 d ago)

Lent two to one neighbour returned reluctantly both broken
lent to a previous neighbour,swore he gave it back,saw him using it and he claimed no I bought this one,
lending in my experience is do not do it.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I read about a woman who was a DIYer. She had a couple of neighbors who would borrow her tools but “forget” to return them.

She went and bought a couple cans of bright pink spray paint and painted all of her tools with it. Oddly, no one asks to borrow tools anymore.


----------

